# Favorite Fish?



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

What is your favorite fish to eat (can be more than one), and how do you like to prepare it?  I'm not talking shellfish.  My ultimate fave is salmon.. and I love it broiled with alittle butter and lemon....I also love salmon patties...with some good red pepper dressing.


----------



## Erik (Nov 13, 2004)

I love to cook fish...but not a huge fan of eating it. Sauteed Pretzel Crusted Orange Roughy, with a Honey Mustard White Wine Sauce...is very bearable to me.


----------



## Ardge (Nov 13, 2004)

I love salmon and halibut, but I work with grouper and flounder the most.  Flounder is very easy to prep but very delicate as well.  I poach the fillets off in parchment with lemon, butter, seasonings and white wine.


RJ


----------



## Ardge (Nov 13, 2004)

WHATS UP ERIK?


----------



## Erik (Nov 13, 2004)

Dude, I'm just hangin' out in my new favorite place. Gotta go to work in a couple hours!!!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

lol.. I take it you two know eachother..


----------



## abjcooking (Nov 13, 2004)

I love fish, but unfortunately to get it really fresh up here I have to travel accross Manhattan to go to the fish markets which I normally don't have time to do.  I can sometimes get Salmon somewhat fresh from my local grocery store.  I have a favorite recipe called Soy Salmon, but saw a recipe on the food channel yesterday that looked good it was pan seared salmon with at citris vinegar glaze.  I think I will try that one next time I cook salmon.


----------



## Ardge (Nov 13, 2004)

Erik, WickedAnnabella, and Mree are friends of mine from a Chicago based DJ's message board.  There's a recipe section on that board that we kinda live on.  

When I found this place, I told them about it and the rest is history.

I love this place!!!!

RJ


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 13, 2004)

Brook trout, about 10 inches long, dredged in flour, pan fried in a couple inches of oil, removed from pan and salted.  must be from streams emptying into Lake Superior.

It's that cold, nutrient rich, pure water that makes the flesh so orange and flavorful.  I like my walleye, but I'd eat fresh brook trout over a good steak any day of the week.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Ardge (Nov 13, 2004)

...and Mree is my future business partner.  Personel Cheffing is the game.

RJ


----------



## tweedee (Nov 13, 2004)

Smoked Salmon is really good and I also like catfish and gar both rolled in a flour and cornmeal mix and fried in olive, canola or corn oil and topped with fresh lemon juice.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 13, 2004)

ahi tuna, pan seared with black and white sesame seeds, with a wasabi/soy/ginnger dipping sauce.


----------



## amber (Nov 13, 2004)

Salmon and haddock.  For salmon I just use a bit of canola oil and terryaki sauce, scallions, a bit of garlic, saute it in a pan.  For haddock I mostly like it dipped in egg, then seasoned bread crumbs, a little lemon, butter, and a sprinkle of canola oil over the fish, and bake it.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 13, 2004)

My guppies!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 13, 2004)

How do ya like your guppies cooked??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like white tuna.... fresh..... uncooked..... wrapped in rice and nori, with a bit of avacado, lemon zest, a LITTLE bit of cilantro and wasabi.


----------



## GB (Nov 13, 2004)

So many to choose from and I love almost all of them. Well tuna, raw or rare is one of my favorites, but for a more well cooked fish I would go with any white flaky fish. Butter, lemon and breadcrumbs, baked.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 13, 2004)

I like salmon and tuna the best. I like those beause they do not have too much of a strong  "fishy" taste to them


----------



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

I have never met a fish I didn't want to eat!


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah, I like most fish but not ones that have that REALLy strong fish taste  I heard that you can fix that by cooking it with milk but I have not tested it out yet!


----------



## marmalady (Nov 13, 2004)

I love my guppies au naturel, swimmng in their little tank - they're like little love birds!

I don't like the really strong fish either, like mackeral or bluefish, tho hubbie is a huge fan of both.

I love snapper, bass, grouper, tuna - not a big fan of salmon, either; loved chilean sea bass, but won't buy it or order it anymore; same with swordfish.  

Sushi - your tuna roll sounds awesome - I'll have to try that sometime!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

I also like monk fish.. I can't afford to buy it for myself.  I had it in a restaurant broiled.. with a very subtle seasoning.. I know there was lemon.. but couldn't make out the others.


----------



## tweedee (Nov 13, 2004)

I like tuna and have tried different brands but don't seem to like any other then chicken of the sea and bumble bee tuna.


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 13, 2004)

Good Juliev, not many people separate fish from shell fish, I guess because they all come from the sea.  I like you love salmon no matter what is done to it, even the patties made from canned salmon.   I make a coating out of finely ground (use my microplane on frozen bagettes) bread crumbs, fresh chopped Italian parsley, sage, rosemary, lemon thyme, lemon zest, minced fresh garlic and ginger.  Add to melted butter and make into a paste and pat on top of the fish after drying with a paper towel.  I place in the fridge until the butter has hardened.   I heat my cast iron skillet until  HOT and add EVOO and a little butter and quickly place the fish, coating side down, onto the hot oils and sear for 2-4 minutes, you have to watch it as the coating will burn fast.  When it is seared I turn it briefly and then place in my toaster oven to complete the cooking process.  When done, I deglaze with white vermouth, chicken stock and when reduced add butter to thicken and some capers and pour over the salmon.  I also like halibut, and I do a similar thing with it except I omit the ginger and add parmasean reggiano and broil.  ALso love fresh Ahi Tuna/


----------



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> Good Juliev, not many people separate fish from shell fish, I guess because they all come from the sea.  I like you love salmon no matter what is done to it, even the patties made from canned salmon.   I make a coating out of finely ground (use my microplane on frozen bagettes) bread crumbs, fresh chopped Italian parsley, sage, rosemary, lemon thyme, lemon zest, minced fresh garlic and ginger.  Add to melted butter and make into a paste and pat on top of the fish after drying with a paper towel.  I place in the fridge until the butter has hardened.   I heat my cast iron skillet until  HOT and add EVOO and a little butter and quickly place the fish, coating side down, onto the hot oils and sear for 2-4 minutes, you have to watch it as the coating will burn fast.  When it is seared I turn it briefly and then place in my toaster oven to complete the cooking process.  When done, I deglaze with white vermouth, chicken stock and when reduced add butter to thicken and some capers and pour over the salmon.  I also like halibut, and I do a similar thing with it except I omit the ginger and add parmasean reggiano and broil.  ALso love fresh Ahi Tuna/



Come on Norgeskog.. don't get my mouth watering now.. I just had dinner over an hour ago.. lol..   you're making my pepperoni, cheese, and crackers look pretty sad!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

meaning that's what I'm looking forward to for a snack.... the pepperoni, etc.


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 13, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Juliev, your pepperoni and cheese sounds good to me.  Thanks for the compliment.  Sorry I do not post amounts as I do not measure anything except when I make a cake or bread.  I usually cook for myself and kind of eyeball the measurements.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

I think the best recipes are the ones that aren't measured... learned from experimentation... I'm one for that.. I don't bake a lot.. I made PA Baker's scones the other day, and they were great!.. If I'm following someone else's recipe, I go by directions.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 13, 2004)

yes, I agree with you. Cooking is more art than science. Just go with the feel. Just like in life  

best way.


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 13, 2004)

Leaf Storm said:
			
		

> yes, I agree with you. Cooking is more art than science. Just go with the feel. Just like in life
> 
> best way.



Well said Leaf Storm.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 13, 2004)

*Mahi Mahi-prepared anyway.*


----------



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

YES!.. mahi mahi is very good!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm with Juliev. I love all fish. I don't get to cook anything other than salmon patties or salmon stew because hubby dosen't like fish too much. I do cook it when he's not around though.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I'm with Juliev. I love all fish. I don't get to cook anything other than salmon patties or salmon stew because hubby dosen't like fish too much. I do cook it when he's not around though.


you inspired this topic crewsk!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 13, 2004)

Awww...thanks!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

yw


----------



## crewsk (Nov 13, 2004)

It's too bad I don't get to eat what I catch more often. If we keep any fish that we catch they wind up going to my FIL. I do have a hybrid bass in my freezer that is about an ounce shy  in weight of the state record here. Hubby caught it & wants to have it mounted. I'll be glad to get it out of the freezer. Hmmm...that would be a good Christmas present for him.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 13, 2004)

*Go for it girl, surprise him with it for Christmas, but you gota do it now.*


----------



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> It's too bad I don't get to eat what I catch more often. If we keep any fish that we catch they wind up going to my FIL. I do have a hybrid bass in my freezer that is about an ounce shy  in weight of the state record here. Hubby caught it & wants to have it mounted. I'll be glad to get it out of the freezer. Hmmm...that would be a good Christmas present for him.


you should eat it!!!!!!!


----------



## wasabi (Nov 13, 2004)

*But it almost beat the state record.*


----------



## crewsk (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah, I know, but my problem is finding a trustworthy taxidermist. I have no experience with this kind of stuff. I don't want someone to ruin it & I have seen that happen to several friends deer heads & fish. It's sad to have something that is so important to you ruined by someone who is supposed to know what they are doing.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 13, 2004)

*You're in a pickle. If it was me, I would take the time to do the homework. Can you just see his face on Christmas day when he opens up your gift? (Or serve it to him on a plate?)*


----------



## crewsk (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah I can, he would be so thrilled! I'll have to make some phone calles Monday while he's at work & see what I can find out. I'm getting excited just thinking abuot it!


----------



## wasabi (Nov 13, 2004)

*You're a good girl, Charlie Brown.*


----------



## crewsk (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Wasabi! I have even figured out a way to keep him from realizing it's gone from the freezer!


----------



## wasabi (Nov 13, 2004)

*How?*


----------



## crewsk (Nov 13, 2004)

Right now it is wrapped in several of those large 30 gallon black trash bags. My plan is to fill some of those with news paper wrapped in duct tape in the shape & length of the fish. May even wrap a few rocks in the paper to get it close to the weight in case he decides to pick it up or anything. If you have a better idea let me know. This is just off the top of my blonde head.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 13, 2004)

*Sounds good to me. How big is this fish anyways?*


----------



## crewsk (Nov 13, 2004)

It's about 25 inches & 20 lbs.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 13, 2004)

Hard to beat fried catfish, broiled swordfish, or salmon just about any way you can fix up ... but a hunk of shark cooked on a BBQ grill (salt, pepper, butter) like you would a beef steak is hard to beat.


----------



## honeybee (Nov 14, 2004)

*Favorite fish?*

Crewsk, how do you make your salmon patties?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 14, 2004)

Crewsk.... cant you get a stuffed animal "fish"? If you can then mount it. Then you could eat the real fish!    
No need to thank me.


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 14, 2004)

Me catchem, you eatem!  I give away all the fish I catch: crappie, catfish, bass, trout, walleye, bluegill, or whatever!

I don't like fish, unless it is canned tuna for tuna salad or canned salmon for salmon croquettes.

I love me some shellfish and crawdads though.


----------



## MJ (Nov 14, 2004)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> Me catchem, you eatem!  I give away all the fish I catch: crappie, catfish, bass, trout, walleye, bluegill, or whatever!


 OK. Where can I pickem up at?


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 14, 2004)

Me no cleanem or killem either!  

I give them to folks who will do that nasty task.  I will freeze the little suckers whole and alive til they come and get them.

You wantem, you come get them and cleanem!  I love to fish.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Favorite fish?*



			
				honeybee said:
			
		

> Crewsk, how do you make your salmon patties?



Honeybee, I have done both of these(from http://www.cooks.com/ ) & have made them just by eying it. When I add onions to mine, I grate them instead of mincing them since I don't like the crunchiness of onions. I also add a little paprika to mine.

SALMON PATTIES      

1 can salmon, drained, deboned and skinned (15 1/2 oz.)
4 soda crackers, crushed
1/2 c. milk
1 egg, beaten
Mix all ingredients together until well mixed. Put oil or shortening in fry pan. Form mixture into patties and drop into fry pan. Fry until brown on both sides.



SALMON PATTIES      

16 ounces pink salmon, canned
1 egg
1/3 cup onion, minced
1/2 cup flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 1/2 cups vegetable oil, for frying
Drain salmon. Set aside 2 Tablespoons juice in mixing bowl. Mix together salmon, egg, and onions until sticky. Stir in flour. Add baking powder to juice, then stir into salmon mixture. Form into small patties. Fry until golden brown (about 5 minutes).

Serving Size: 4

Submitted By: Dolores Campbell


----------



## crewsk (Nov 15, 2004)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Crewsk.... cant you get a stuffed animal "fish"? If you can then mount it. Then you could eat the real fish!
> No need to thank me.



I'll thank you anyway DS! I don't want to eat this thing becasue he spent about an hour just fighting to reel it in. He has a personal attachment to it.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2004)

Fresh wild trout simply cooked over a campfire.  Still my all-time favorite.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 15, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Fresh wild trout simply cooked over a campfire.  Still my all-time favorite.



Absolutely!  Fish just doesn't get any fresher or tastier than that!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, let's see...

There's Walleye, yellow perch, and SMELT! Gotta have smelt!!

Anyone else ever been smelt dipping?

John


----------



## Audeo (Nov 15, 2004)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Anyone else ever been smelt dipping?



OMG!  I haven't thought of that in YEARS!  Standing in waders in ice water in the middle of the night (sometime in Spring?) with a flashlight and a long net just scooping the things up!  They run like salmon, don't they!

Yeah, everyone should be talked into this treat once in their life!  Like me, make sure the "victim" is clueless!

It was really a hoot!  But COOOOOLD!!!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2004)

Never "dipped", but remember eating them as a kid when supplied by fishermen who had gone up to Wisconsin.  We were told to eat 'em bones and all.

I also miss lake perch and fish (NOT crab) boils.  Unheard of around here.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 15, 2004)

Yes, VERY cold at times - that's what the beer is for..    

And with the wide availability of turkey friers these days, you can clean and cook the little suckers straight out of the water. Mmmmm.....


----------



## crewsk (Nov 15, 2004)

Has anyone ever been noodling? It's where you catch catfish with your hands by sticking them in holes in the bank underwater. I know of some people who do this & have caught some huge catfish this way. I'm not brave enough to try it. I'm afraid I'd grab a water moccasin or something.


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 15, 2004)

I know what noodling is, and there have been a number of drowning deaths each year because of it.  Big catfish are very very strong, and you are in their element!

Noodling is not even legal in some states because of the danger.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks chocolatechef! The people I know of who do this are from the mid west. They also catch rattle snakes to sale. I personally think they are NUTS(on both counts)!!! I don't know if noodiling is legal here in SC or not, but either way, you'll never catch me doing it! Even the small catfish are strong & they fight hard when you catch them. I can only imagine how strong the big guys are.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 15, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever been noodling? It's where you catch catfish with your hands by sticking them in holes in the bank underwater. I know of some people who do this & have caught some huge catfish this way. I'm not brave enough to try it. I'm afraid I'd grab a water moccasin or something.



Never been, but aware of the practice. I have this feer of a large snapping turtle being in there instead of a catfish.....  

John


----------



## crewsk (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah, that's another fear of mine ronjohn! I want to keep all of my fingers connected to my hands for as long as I can!


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 15, 2004)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Mahi Mahi-prepared anyway.*



wasabi, I have never eaten Mahi Mahi. When I was younger, the first time I heard about it I thought it was dolphin, could not ever eat Flipper.  Now I understand it is not dolphin, but I cannot bring myself to eat it, that stigma is stuck in my blond brain and cannot let go.  But I hear it is wonderful fish.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Mar 11, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Brook trout, about 10 inches long, dredged in flour, pan fried in a couple inches of oil, removed from pan and salted.  must be from streams emptying into Lake Superior.
> 
> It's that cold, nutrient rich, pure water that makes the flesh so orange and flavorful.  I like my walleye, but I'd eat fresh brook trout over a good steak any day of the week.
> 
> Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North



I agree, I love fresh trout (char) from cold water as well as walleye.

As far as ocean fish goes, halibut is hard to beat.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 12, 2016)

Reminds me of a Randy Travis song, "Digging Up Bones".


----------



## Silversage (Mar 12, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Reminds me of a Randy Travis song, "Digging Up Bones".




Yes, but it's good to be reminded of the folks that were here in the beginning.  I sometimes wonder what happened to all of them.  

I know Linda (Wasabi) left after her husband died. John and Sushi moved to other forums, GB has dropped back in once or twice.  Others............


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 12, 2016)

Walleye from Lake of the Woods. I will eat salmon, haddock, cod, lake trout, and sole, but my favourite is Walleye.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Mar 12, 2016)

It always comes back to walleyes, us that have fished. 

I used to fish the Winnipeg River so long ago and fresh caught northern pike fried over a camp fire can't be beat, as well. I miss those days.

For me now, it's cod fish and chips, halibut when I'm in luck.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 12, 2016)

My favorite fish is fried haddock.

The kind you find in a corner fish market or family restaurant on Friday night.  A piece big enough to hang off both ends of the platter with extra crispy hand cut fries and a little side dish or paper cup of cabbage salad.


----------



## Addie (Mar 12, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> My favorite fish is fried haddock.
> 
> The kind you find in a corner fish market or family restaurant on Friday night.  A piece big enough to hang off both ends of the platter with extra crispy hand cut fries and a little side dish or paper cup of cabbage salad.



I am with you on that. I buy the whole filet of Haddock when I go shopping. But I cut it up into individual pieces. I can usually eat two big size pieces from the middle of the filet. I do the typical three dish of breading. Flour, egg, then the flavored breadcrumbs. Let it sit for a while, then into about a half inch of hot fat. YUM, YUM! No fries though. I do not like them anymore. I got my fill of them back in the sixties when my first husband worked in the restaurant downstairs. He used to send up a huge serving tray full of them every night for the kids.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 13, 2016)

Lance Bushrod said:


> I agree, I love fresh trout (char) from cold water as well as walleye.
> 
> As far as ocean fish goes, halibut is hard to beat.



Oh, my.  You need to go south.  Grouper, wahoo, even mutton snapper is every bit as good, if not better.  I may be prejudiced, as I've never had fresh halibut, only frozen, but I have had fresh of those others, and I've found nothing that beats them.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 13, 2016)

Lake of the Woods walleye, and lion fish from the Caribbean!


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 13, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Lake of the Woods walleye, and lion fish from the Caribbean!



Walleyed pike is excellent!  I can get it right here in the restaurant 4 blocks from the house.  It's the only place I've found it west of Minnesota and Wisconsin.  

Love lion fish too - a true delicacy.  Wish more would discover it to help curb the infestation in the Caribbean.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 13, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Oh, my.  You need to go south.  Grouper, wahoo, even mutton snapper is every bit as good, if not better.  I may be prejudiced, as I've never had fresh halibut, only frozen, but I have had fresh of those others, and I've found nothing that beats them.



Don't forget hogfish. I'd put it up against just about any other mild, white, flaky fish.


----------



## LAD (Jun 19, 2016)

*LOVE Seafood*

I LOVE any seafood except mussels.But if I had to choose one,I would say salmon.I love it cooked any way but my favorite lately is on the BBQ grill or roast it in the oven.I heat a pan in a 550 deg.oven with olive oil.Season the salmon with salt,pepper,minced green onion,minced garlic,minced parsley and shallots. bake fits fillets 5 minutes,turn over roast another 5 mins.So delicious!
another favorite is lox.Toasted egg bagel,cream cheese,lox,Dijon mustard,slice tomato,slice red onion,capers.YUMMY!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 19, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Walleyed pike is excellent!  I can get it right here in the restaurant 4 blocks from the house.  It's the only place I've found it west of Minnesota and Wisconsin.
> 
> Love lion fish too - a true delicacy.  Wish more would discover it to help curb the infestation in the Caribbean.



Walleye, or pickerel as they call it in Canada, is a member of the pike/perch family, Though they are closer in flavor to a perch, than a pike.  It's also much easier to remove the bones when filleting them.  Walleye hafe a mild and wonderful flavor, probably second only to Great Lakes Whitefish (a member of the trout family, very mild and yummy) in Michigan, Wisconsin, and Minnesota.  Walleye tournaments abound.

I have two fish that are tied for first place - Fresh, wild Eastern Brook Trout, and Swordfish.  Rainbow Trout comes in a very close second, as it is nearly indistinguishable in flavor and texture to the brookie.

But I haven't met a fish or clam, or muscle that I didn't like.  Oops, hold the phone, I had catfish from the Mississippi River that tasted of mud to me.  But catfish out of Lake Superior taste fine.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Caslon (Jun 19, 2016)

Talapia.  What's the big thing about that fish?  I think it tastes bland.  It's almost like..."get used to Talapia, cod is gonna be extinct in 10 years, Talapia is all you'll be able to buy". I'm not a fan of cooking Talapia.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 19, 2016)

Caslon said:


> Talapia.  What's the big thing about that fish?  I think it tastes bland.  It's almost like..."get used to Talapia, cod is gonna be extinct in 10 years, *Talapia is all you'll be able to buy"*. I'm not a fan of cooking Talapia.



The biggest thing I've heard about Talapia is that the trash from SE Asia is to be avoided. Same with other fish/seafood from there. We don't eat Talapia and the only cod we've eaten is Bacalao. There are a lot of other fish to choose from should cod be no longer commercially available.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 19, 2016)

No swahi, or tilapia will ever sit on my plate, or be cooked in my kitchen.  I've tried both of them, once.  That was enough for a life time.  I don't purchase cod, or other endangered seafood.  If I'm purchasing from the market, I buy canned tuna in water, but not albacore, great lakes salmon, steelhead. pollock, redfish, some of the saltwater flatfish that show up on the counter, farmed and wild shrimp, etc.  I try to purchase sustainable fish and seafood.  Swordfish, though I love the flavor, is a victim of a member of the top predatory fish, which it is, and is filled with human-made toxins, i.e. heavy metals, dioxin, etc.  I've had it only twice for that reason.  I fish in the Eastern U.P. as many of the western U.P. streams naturally have heavy metals in the foods that trout eat.  Lead, copper, and iron are abundant minerals in Western U.P. Michigan. 

I am, or at least was a hunter, and am still a sport fisherman.  But I am also a naturalist by nature.  If I were to trophy hunt, that hunt would be done with a camera.  I love the world as it was before the industrial age.  I subscribe to the idea that when you camp in the wilderness, it is your responsibility to leave it in as close to its natural state as possible, to leave it better than it was when you got there.  If someone else left a mess, be part of the solution and clean up discarded containers, fishing line, etc.

Ok, I've strayed yet again.  My head, right now is in only two places, taking care of my responsibilities at home, at church, and at work, and, conservation and preservation of this land.

I'm done now.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 19, 2016)

I so wish lion fish could be imported locally.  It is truly the most delicious fish I've ever had.  I can't handle "fishy" tasting fish, and lion fish is soooo delicate and tasty.  Thankfully many of the Caribbean islands where this predator is decimating the reefs have realized this, and it's on the menu.  They have to be speared, as they won't take a line, so it's quite a process to catch them.

I too won't eat swai or tilapia anymore.  Wild-caught here.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 19, 2016)

I like mackeral, salted and grilled.    As sashimi, I love yellowtail.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2016)

This thread started 12 years ago and I can't believe I never responded.  So, here goes.

Swordfish, blue fish, salmon.

In sushi/sashimi, tuna, butter fish, salmon

I'm not a fan of "fish that doesn't taste like fish".


----------



## CraigC (Jun 19, 2016)

roadfix said:


> I like mackeral, salted and grilled.    As sashimi, I love yellowtail.



Your yellowtail and our yellowtail are two different species.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 19, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Your yellowtail and our yellowtail are two different species.


Ok, hamachi, to be more specific....)


----------



## Addie (Jun 19, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I am, or at least was a hunter, and am still a sport fisherman.  But I am also a naturalist by nature.  If I were to trophy hunt, that hunt would be done with a camera.  I love the world as it was before the industrial age.  I subscribe to the idea that when you camp in the wilderness, it is your responsibility to leave it in as close to its natural state as possible, to leave it better than it was when you got there.  If someone else left a mess, be part of the solution and clean up discarded containers, fishing line, etc.
> 
> Ok, I've strayed yet again.  My head, right now is in only two places, taking care of my responsibilities at home, at church, and at work, and, conservation and preservation of this land.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Chief, there is a saying that Girl Scouts have when they go camping. "Leave the site better than you found it." 

My sister and I always tried to have our Scouts not only leave it cleaner, but to leave something behind that they saw a need for.  One year it was a clothesline that the girls had to put up and a package of clothes pins. They remembered from the prior year that placing your clothes on the bushes, they walked around smelling like pine trees. 

How is your wife doing now? Is she home?


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 20, 2016)

Sorry Addie, but leaving a clothesline and clothes pins isn't leaving the site better than you found it. If I were to go to a campsite and find that, I'd consider it trash that the previous campers didn't bother to clean up. Plus, the clothesline could be a real hazard to wildlife.  Hopefully, the Girl Scouts don't do that anymore. 

Hmmm...fish. I really like salmon and halibut, but I think my favorite is fresh caught brook trout.  I haven't had that in years, unfortunately.  I had tilapia once about 10 years ago and thought it was nasty and haven't bought it since.  It tasted like mud to me.


----------



## Addie (Jun 20, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> Sorry Addie, but leaving a clothesline and clothespins isn't leaving the site better than you found it. If I were to go to a campsite and find that, I'd consider it trash that the previous campers didn't bother to clean up.  Hopefully, the Girl Scouts don't do that anymore.
> 
> Hmmm...fish. I really like salmon and halibut, but I think my favorite is fresh caught brook trout.  I haven't had that in years, unfortunately.  I had tilapia once about 10 years ago and thought it was nasty and haven't bought it since.  It tasted like mud to me.



Cheryl, we had to wash the dish towels each day. There was no clothesline. The girls wanted one. That clothesline got a lot of use for the 10 days we were there. The year before they brought small mixing bowls for the kitchen. The only things the GSA Council provided for the site, was triple bunk beds and a kitchen. Each year that we took the girls there we all had to bring something we would need. Including pots and pans. One year we left a large pot for stew. The next year when we returned we found the large pot and a large saucepan someone had added. Our troop started a tradition. Bringing something from home that will make it easy for the troops that come behind us. It didn't have to be something new. Just useful. Recycling. When the Leaders had their monthly meeting, the subject of what we had done came up. One leader said she was going to have her girls ask their mother next year for one item she didn't use anymore. So if you had 20 girls, 20 items were left for use for the next troop. So how is that trash?


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 20, 2016)

I thought you were talking about *wilderness* *camping*, since that was the subject you responded to.

When you mentioned triple bunk beds and kitchens, I realized we were talking about two entirely different things.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 20, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> I thought you were talking about *wilderness* *camping*, since that was the subject you responded to.
> 
> When you mentioned triple bunk beds and kitchens, I realized we were talking about two entirely different things.



Heh. Yeah, sleeping in bunk beds and cooking in a kitchen is not exactly camping, even if you are out in the woods


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 20, 2016)

When I was a Girl Scout we slept in sleeping bags on the forest floor and cooked over an open campfire. Sometimes we had little 2-person pup tents.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 21, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> This thread started 12 years ago and I can't believe I never responded...



Same here Andy.

Cold smoke: halibut and salmon, mackerel
Hot smoked: salmon, white fish, trout
Fried: Cod with skin on, ocean perch, polach, Halibut with skin on, smelt
Baked: Salmon, cod, trout,
Grilled: whole red snapper, Halibut
Salted: Russian stile herring, smelt. 
Salted and dried: Caspian roach, Common bream
Canned: sprats, sardine, goby fish, Pacific saury

I do have to say I hate smell of fish on my hands and if I touch it I will wash my hands for hours making sure that there is no smell at all. Strangely I love going to fish stores, love the smell there.


----------



## Addie (Jun 21, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> When I was a Girl Scout we slept in sleeping bags on the forest floor and cooked over an open campfire. Sometimes we had little 2-person pup tents.



Our Scouts had a couple of night doing that. But not in the woods. Too many critters in the woods out back of the camp. So they slept out on the big lawn where the flag pole was. And they cooked out there also. Over a campfire.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 22, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I so wish lion fish could be imported locally.  It is truly the most delicious fish I've ever had.  I can't handle "fishy" tasting fish, and lion fish is soooo delicate and tasty.  Thankfully many of the Caribbean islands where this predator is decimating the reefs have realized this, and it's on the menu.  They have to be speared, as they won't take a line, so it's quite a process to catch them.
> 
> I too won't eat swai or tilapia anymore.  Wild-caught here.



Lion fish taste good, huh?  I read recently that there's a serious overpopulation of lion fish in certain waters. I was surprised to read that. I always thought they were exotic looking, endangered almost with their wide fins.

Reel 'em in !


----------



## CraigC (Jun 22, 2016)

Caslon said:


> Lion fish taste good, huh? * I read recently that there's a serious overpopulation of lion fish in certain waters. *I was surprised to read that. I always thought they were exotic looking, endangered almost with their wide fins.
> 
> Reel 'em in !



The lion fish here in the USA and Caribbean are an invasive species, rarely caught on hook & line. The most effective means of taking them is by spear with a trident tip. That style tip keeps them from sliding up the spear shaft where the diver might get stuck by the venomous spines.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 22, 2016)

CraigC said:


> The lion fish here in the USA and Caribbean are an invasive species, rarely caught on hook & line. The most effective means of taking them is by spear with a trident tip. That style tip keeps them from sliding up the spear shaft where the diver might get stuck by the venomous spines.




A friend invented a spear, the ELF (Eliminate Lion Fish) that's been very successful.  It doesn't damage the coral.  He frequents Cozumel, where they have a yearly lion fish tournament.  I haven't been down there when it was going on, but would love to be.  A bunch of local restaurants set up booths by the marina, and cook up lion fish in many ways.  My favorite is coconut-crusted at a local restaurant, two for one on Thursdays.

I've seen a few while snorkeling, they are beautiful.  They also slurp up native fish species.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 22, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> A
> 
> I've seen a few while snorkeling, they are beautiful.  They also slurp up native fish species.



And they feed moray eels.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 22, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> And they feed moray eels.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North




You have to spear or chop them up first, then almost hand feed them to the morays.  Most of the local fish have no idea what to do with them.  They've been trying to train groupers to eat them.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 22, 2016)

Mr. Limpet


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 22, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> And they feed moray eels.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



In a documentary on the animal planet channel, or something like that, there was a video of a moray stalking a live lion fish that had hidden itself.  When the lion fish exposed itself by consuming a smaller fish that crossed its feeding path, it became a meal for the eel.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 22, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> In a documentary on the animal planet channel, or something like that, there was a video of a moray stalking a live lion fish that had hidden itself.  When the lion fish exposed itself by consuming a smaller fish that crossed its feeding path, it became a meal for the eel.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North




I sure hope so!  We see morays on our snorkeling trips, and most are confused by lion fish.  They want a chef to prepare them apparently.

Groupers are top-of-the-chain predators, and they would enjoy lion fish, but they're also confused.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 22, 2016)

My favorite fish was cod deep fat fried from Pioneer Chicken (or Pioneer Takeout) in the 80s in California, barring that from the Airport Diner here, but at $3 a piece, I console myself with Long John Silver's.

And no, Ivar's does not have good fish.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 22, 2016)

My favorite fish is Herbert.  Please read the following.

Let me tell you a fish story, the way fish stories are supposed to be told . 

I was in a small, 12 foot aluminum boat fishing the Niagara River. I was about two miles upstream of the Horseshoe Falls, having drifted about 5 miles downstream from my starting point. So I thought that I'd better fire up the old girl and head upstream. She wouldn't start. I started saying some very mean things to her, and she just became more stubborn. I thought about jumping out, but there were no logs I could swim to so that I could whittle a propeller on one end, so that I could stand on the log and roll it with my feet to propel me back to safety. I just kept on trying to start old Ruthey (that's what I called my boat), Suddenly, I saw my rod bend further and faster than I'd ever seen that fishing rod bend. It was made for catching orcas. I grabbed the rod and gave a mighty tug. Whatever was on the other end of that line gave a mighty tug back that almost pulled me out of the boat. But I hung on. Well that fish ran straight upstream so hard that I knew I was saved from a horrible death by plunging down the falls. I braced my feet against the bow and hung onto that pole for dear life. That fish ran so fast that my boat came instantly on plane. I'd say we were doing 20 knots or so.

After about ten minutes, the beast began to slow down. I was plenty far away from the falls. Another couple of five minute runs, just as fast as that first run, had tired the beast out. It leaped into the air one time, revealing itself as the biggest steelhead that had ever been seen, anywhere. That fish was twelve foot long! 

I finally got it to the boat. It looked at me with those steelhead eyes as if to say; "You know, I just saved your life. Besides, I'm tough and old, not very good for eaten. How about you just cut the line. That little hook will rust away soon enough and I'll be as good as new. How about it. Cut the line.

I'm telling you the absolute truth, that's what those eyes said to me. So, I cut the line. Yep, I see old Herbert every now and again. That's what I named him. He likes the name.

He swims in Lake Superior now. He'll rise to just under the surface, then snap his jaws to spit water at me. I furiously wag my finger at him and say; "Keep it up Herbert, and one of these days you'll end up in my frying pan. We both laugh. Steelheads look very peculiar when they laugh. Then, he just swims away, sometimes to chase a school of whitefish to my boat, sometimes, just to enjoy his mighty wet kingdom. Everybody should have a steelhead for a best friend, dontcha think?   Oh, he’ll occasionally round up lake trout roe for me, and push a mass of them to my boat.  “Never liked them lake trout, he’d say.  They think their all that.  No humility at all in those down deep fish.  Enjoy them eggs.  I know I do.
Then he grins, and off he goes, probably to those female steelhead and rainbows.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Jun 22, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> My favorite fish was cod deep fat fried from Pioneer Chicken (or Pioneer Takeout) in the 80s in California, barring that from the Airport Diner here, but at $3 a piece, I console myself with Long John Silver's.
> 
> And no, Ivar's does not have good fish.



I lived in Tacoma during the early 70's when Ivar was still alive. He did have good food then. When we went to Seattle, we always stopped at one of his two places to eat.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 24, 2016)

Maybe the food is good. All I know is when I've ordered fish there, I get baked fish that would ripple in a breeze like a piece of paper - and is about as tasty. Our Airport Diner here makes delicious fish. I'd back that against Ivar's any day. I do have to say, I enjoy the Ivar's clam chowder though.

Did I tell you guys I won the lottery once? Well, I did. So there's my fish story.


----------



## Addie (Jun 24, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Maybe the food is good. All I know is when I've ordered fish there, I get baked fish that would ripple in a breeze like a piece of paper - and is about as tasty. Our Airport Diner here makes delicious fish. I'd back that against Ivar's any day. I do have to say, I enjoy the Ivar's clam chowder though.
> 
> Did I tell you guys I won the lottery once? Well, I did. So there's my fish story.



That's too bad about Ivars. At one time it was always listed at the top of the place you just had to go to for good food. Oh well. Alas! How far the mighty have fallen


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 24, 2016)

Addie, it could just be me. And the only Ivar's I've ever gone into is the take-out place by the ferry terminal in Seattle and that was years ago. Maybe they've gotten better since then. Who knows?


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jun 24, 2016)

My favorites are wild freshly caught red snapper and wild caught Tuna.  When I feel like meat I eat the Tuna.  When I feel like a feel like fish I have the Red Snapper.


----------



## Addie (Jun 24, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Addie, it could just be me. And the only Ivar's I've ever gone into is the take-out place by the ferry terminal in Seattle and that was years ago. Maybe they've gotten better since then. Who knows?



And I am talking more than 40 years ago.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jun 24, 2016)

Hot-smoked Copper River Chinook salmon. The new season is just getting going, and Costco is selling twitchy-fresh whole fish for $8/lb here in Seattle. Eat your hearts out, America.

I split them open, then smoke and serve them whole for maximum, Game of Thrones effect. This is the Pacific North West, so I smoke with alder. Prep on the fish? A little butter, lemon juice, dab of cayenne, is all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 25, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> ...I do have to say I hate smell of fish on my hands and if I touch it I will wash my hands for hours making sure that there is no smell at all...


*Charlie*, look for *Softsoap Kitchen Fresh Hands* liquid hand soap. I don't remember who here (Aunt Bea? tinlizzie? someone) suggested I try that to get rid of lingering smells from onions and raw potato. I've been eternally grateful ever since. I have to say that I can't tell I've handled those foods after I scrub my hands with that soap - and my nose is a super-sniffer.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 27, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Charlie*, look for *Softsoap Kitchen Fresh Hands* liquid hand soap. I don't remember who here (Aunt Bea? tinlizzie? someone) suggested I try that to get rid of lingering smells from onions and raw potato. I've been eternally grateful ever since. I have to say that I can't tell I've handled those foods after I scrub my hands with that soap - and my nose is a super-sniffer.




In my opinion onions was much easier than herring for example. Usually I just use vinegar. It helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## taxlady (Jun 27, 2016)

I think my favourite fish is Danish (cold) smoked herring. Cold smoked salmon or graved laks are a close second. I like salt water fish: fresh water fish, not so much.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 27, 2016)

For anyone who wants to check the sustainability of fish they are buying, this website is really good: Seafood Watch - Official Site of the Monterey Bay Aquarium's Sustainable Seafood Program  They have an app for phones too.


----------

